# Worst passenger rating you've seen?



## CaliDriver21

This weekend, I got pinged to pick up a 4.27-rated pax. Yeah ... I let that one just time out.

What's the lowest pax rating you've seen?


----------



## A T

4.32


----------



## VegasR

I had a 4.0 on Lyft. I'm taking everybody now, unless it becomes impossible, as I need to keep that 90% acceptance rate. 

It was kind of funny. The guy was walking on eggshells with me. I didn't know the entrance to the place he was going, and when he told me, he kept saying things like, "Hey, no problem. But just so you know for next time..." with a very upbeat voice. Basically, our roles were reversed. 

I gave him a 5.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch

4.3 on uber and 4.0 on lyft.


----------



## crazy916

3.82 and I accidentally accepted it. It looked like it was going to be an airport run to SFO, but she took more than 5 minutes to get to my car. At 5:01 I cancelled.


----------



## Shangsta

4.3 I say to myself you must be awful to get a rating this low. I have only seen three pax below a 4.5

So many drivers are afraid to downrate Pax because they can return the favor


----------



## unPat

Passenger ratings are spot on. Pick up a low rated passenger and you will know why they are rated low and pickup a 5 (very hard to find one )star rated passenger and you will know why they are 5. It's all about personality.


----------



## Shangsta

unPat said:


> Passenger ratings are spot on. Pick up a low rated passenger and you will know why they are rated low and pickup a 5 (very hard to find one )star rated passenger and you will know why they are 5. It's all about personality.


Some 5's have only taken 2 or 3 trips so it can be misleading. I love the 4.9 Pax, they usually have taken many rides and earned their rating with kindness and tips.


----------



## Nest0817

Is there any way to know your own rating as a pax?


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Me and a bud were taking a walk a while back. We passed a homeless guy and I confided to my pal, 'I always hold my breath when I pass a homeless person.' He joked, "not me man, I'm curious!" 

I'm the same with low rated pax. I have to see for myself why this gal is a 4.3. Keeps things interesting! The couple times the reason for the low rating became evident BEFORE starting the trip; I had the pleasure of proclaiming, "I can see why your rating is so low. I'm cancelling your ride! Buh bye now." 

Happened once with a 4.5 who wheeled his case to my car, walked away and said, "I'll be with you when I finish my smoke." Uh no you won't!


----------



## 331303

When we still could see passenger ratings in Chicago (they don't show up in our market) the lowest I've seen was 1.2. I wasn't curious to find out why.


----------



## Lord of ricks

i saw a 3.8 one time


----------



## Shangsta

kc ub'ing! said:


> Me and a bud were taking a walk a while back. We passed a homeless guy and I confided to my pal, 'I always hold my breath when I pass a homeless person.' He joked, "not me man, I'm curious!"
> 
> I'm the same with low rated pax. I have to see for myself why this gal is a 4.3. Keeps things interesting! The couple times the reason for the low rating became evident BEFORE starting the trip; I had the pleasure of proclaiming, "I can see why your rating is so low. I'm cancelling your ride! Buh bye now."
> 
> Happened once with a 4.5 who wheeled his case to my car, walked away and said, "I'll be with you when I finish my smoke." Uh no you won't!


Low rate pax also are more likely to low rate you. since many drivers are tit for tat with ratings, many pax with low ratings got them from downrating their driver.


----------



## 58756

3.0 in Lyft with just a letter D in the name and in a bad scary part of city at 12am night. I was like uh no thanks.


----------



## San Diego X

I thought U/L would deactivate pax if their rating dropped to an "unacceptable" number. 

Guess not. Thanks for having the drivers' back U/L!


----------



## crazy916

San Diego X said:


> I thought U/L would deactivate pax if their rating dropped to an "unacceptable" number.
> 
> Guess not. Thanks for having the drivers' back U/L!


I have been tempted to start a new rider account and ask drivers to rate me 1 star just to see how long I will be active on the platform for and how hard it would be to get a ride.


----------



## ragnarkar

4.04.. but I didn't take her since she requested a pool and had 3 people. I had driven 9 or 10 minutes to get to her (normally, I wouldn't have accepted but this was a destination trip.) So I didn't admit them to my car, rolled down the windows, and told them to cancel and drove off. They kept calling me (presumably to get me to cancel so they won't be charged) but I persevered and they eventually cancelled, getting me a measely $1.50 and no increase in cancellation rate.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

CaliDriver21 said:


> This weekend, I got pinged to pick up a 4.27-rated pax. Yeah ... I let that one just time out.
> 
> What's the lowest pax rating you've seen?


3.61. I did not accept the request.


----------



## SMOTY

I doubt any of you can beat this.....it's sad I always wondered why


----------



## Steven Ambrose

SMOTY said:


> View attachment 74203
> I doubt any of you can beat this.....it's sad I always wondered why


Wow


----------



## crazy916

SMOTY said:


> View attachment 74203
> I doubt any of you can beat this.....it's sad I always wondered why


Looks like someone pissed off their first driver.


----------



## ragnarkar

SMOTY said:


> View attachment 74203
> I doubt any of you can beat this.....it's sad I always wondered why


I'd gladly pick up a 1.0 and educate them on how to use the platform.

But if you see a 1.01.. RUN AWAY FAST!!!!!!!


----------



## Obie241

Got a 4.24 yesterday and now I know why she got in the car plus 1 passenger and then I accepted the ride then as I start to drive she ask me to take her to another drop spot I ask nicely can you update the address for me so she tells me her phone is dead. WTF I just called you on it while I was waiting five minutes for you to bring your ass down. So I see where she is going it is closer then the original drop so I take her and her friend. Trust me I ONE stared her ass hope the deactivate her plus she was rude as hell.


----------



## ragnarkar

Obie241 said:


> Got a 4.24 yesterday and now I know why she got in the car plus 1 passenger and then I accepted the ride then as I start to drive she ask me to take her to another drop spot I ask nicely can you update the address for me so she tells me her phone is dead. WTF I just called you on it while I was waiting five minutes for you to bring your ass down. So I see where she is going it is closer then the original drop so I take her and her friend. Trust me I ONE stared her ass hope the deactivate her plus she was rude as hell.


Phone is dead? Plug their phone in your charging port and ask them to update the address. If they picked POOL, you're all SOL.


----------



## Obie241

ragnarkar said:


> Phone is dead? Plug their phone in your charging port and ask them to update the address. If they picked POOL, you're all SOL.


Was not a pool just had friend with her. And screw her hope she had to walk home after her BWW since her phone was dead. And the sad thing I had my charging port all plugged in if she needed it but I didn't offer since she was rude.


----------



## SMOTY

ragnarkar said:


> I'd gladly pick up a 1.0 and educate them on how to use the platform.
> 
> But if you see a 1.01.. RUN AWAY FAST!!!!!!!


Wait why. I don't get you


----------



## crazy916

SMOTY said:


> Wait why. I don't get you


1.01 would mean they too 100 trips and every driver but 1 rated them 1 stars. The one other driver was being nice and gave them 2 stars.


----------



## geauxfish

Curiosity got the best of me. I accepted just so I could screen shot it before I cancelled. He then requested as XL so I accepted since it was midday. Decent fare and no issues from the pax.


----------



## crazy916

geauxfish said:


> Curiosity got the best of me. I accepted just so I could screen shot it before I cancelled. He then requested as XL so I accepted since it was midday. Decent fare and no issues from the pax.


His rating is now 3.0. Whole number ratings are the only time I will pick up a Pax that is rated less than 4.7. I will actually explain to them that their rating is low as I know they are new.


----------



## ragnarkar

crazy916 said:


> 1.01 would mean they too 100 trips and every driver but 1 rated them 1 stars. The one other driver was being nice and gave them 2 stars.


Yeah, exactly. A 1.0 might mean a single 1-star, but a 1.01 can only be attained by getting around 100 1-stars.


----------



## SMOTY

crazy916 said:


> 1.01 would mean they too 100 trips and every driver but 1 rated them 1 stars. The one other driver was being nice and gave them 2 stars.


Dang are you sure only from one driver rating him a 1 star from a 5star goes down so much. I would think a 1 star from 5.0 would take a pax down to 4.0 I mean you might be right but idk


----------



## crazy916

SMOTY said:


> Dang are you sure only from one driver rating him a 1 star from a 5star goes down so much. I would think a 1 star from 5.0 would take a pax down to 4.0 I mean you might be right but idk


It all depends on how many total rating the passenger has, just like your rating. When you first started driving you rating fluctuate a lot. After awhile it stabilized.


----------



## artificialnight

I accepted a 4.6 this past weekend. I asked her why her rating was so low. She didn't know why, she very attractive, but as I drove her to her destination, I realized she was just a [email protected]#$%. When she got out i 3 star her. LOL


----------



## K-pax

Shangsta said:


> Low rate pax also are more likely to low rate you. since many drivers are tit for tat with ratings, many pax with low ratings got them from downrating their driver.


How can you do that? It makes you rate as soon as the trip has finished. I had someone blatantly lie in the issues section to get a refund. I know who did it and I had thought they were happy and enjoying their ride. They even gave me a smile and said you did a great job... so i gave them 5 stars and then they wait a day to do that to me. Is there a way to change a rating? Blatant dishonesty to game the system is not 5 star rider behavior. I'd like to prevent them from doing this to other drivers.


----------



## Shangsta

SMOTY said:


> Wait why. I don't get you


A pax who has taken lots of rides will end up with a 4.85 4.77 etc.

You can have a 5.0 simply by taking one ride so that number is very misleading.


----------



## Shangsta

K-pax said:


> How can you do that? It makes you rate as soon as the trip has finished. I had someone blatantly lie in the issues section to get a refund. I know who did it and I had thought they were happy and enjoying their ride. They even gave me a smile and said you did a great job... so i gave them 5 stars and then they wait a day to do that to me. Is there a way to change a rating? Blatant dishonesty to game the system is not 5 star rider behavior. I'd like to prevent them from doing this to other drivers.


Go to earnings/trip history/help/"I would like to change my passenger rating.


----------



## K-pax

Shangsta said:


> Go to earnings/trip history/help/"I would like to change my passenger rating.


Very helpful. I usually rate pax with straight up fives unless they're someone who does something like that or is really bad. I've had a few that I regretted giving a good rating for that reason.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

K-pax said:


> How can you do that? It makes you rate as soon as the trip has finished. I had someone blatantly lie in the issues section to get a refund. I know who did it and I had thought they were happy and enjoying their ride. They even gave me a smile and said you did a great job... so i gave them 5 stars and then they wait a day to do that to me. Is there a way to change a rating? Blatant dishonesty to game the system is not 5 star rider behavior. I'd like to prevent them from doing this to other drivers.


Click on the trip fare. Click on Help. Click on Rider Feedback. Click on changing your rating for a rider. They will ask for the star rating you wish to change to and a brief reason as to why.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Shangsta said:


> Go to earnings/trip history/help/"I would like to change my passenger rating.


Awwww... beat me to it.


----------



## Bos912

Check this out, just got this one tonight,4.0* didn't take him, not bc low rating, just wrong location


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Bos912 said:


> Check this out, just got this one tonight,4.0* didn't take him, not bc low rating, just wrong location


So, you are telling telling us you rejected a 1.9 surge? Ummmmmm..... okay?


----------



## UberJoe427

Shangsta said:


> 4.3 I say to myself you must be awful to get a rating this low. I have only seen three pax below a 4.5
> 
> So many drivers are afraid to downrate Pax because they can return the favor


This is true my rating always tanks when i give someone a 1* star.


----------



## Shangsta

Bos912 said:


> Check this out, just got this one tonight,4.0* didn't take him, not bc low rating, just wrong location


The number is so round could be one trip. or 3 five stars and 1 one star mad because he didnt tip


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Shangsta said:


> The number is so round could be one trip. or 3 five stars and 1 one star mad because he didnt tip


Yeah, seriously and he rejected a 1.9x surge. They would be serving snow cones in Hell when I would not accept a trip with that sort of surge.


----------



## Stray cat

Usually, I don’t look at pax ratings. Yesterday (Christmas), I took notice as a 4.2 UberX ping arrived. Curiosity and masochism led me to accept with trepidation. Foolish on my part as I’ve raised my rating gradually over the past two years from 4.4 to 4.83.

So I pulled up to the apartment/ condo building in a gentrified part of Philly for “Jane.” First bad omen was an older fellow waiting outside. I asked his name. He says “Steve.” I told him I’m here for “Jane.” He shook his head, looked up, saw his driver across the street, and went to him. So I park and wait.

Extra wait time kicked in. I begin typing her a text. I looked in my rear view mirror and saw a pretty young blonde leaving and chatting with a guy in a ratty flannel shirt. I got out of my car and asked if she’s “Jane?” The guy replies with an impatient tone towards me that Jane is coming! Unfortunately, cute blonde walks down the block and was not “Jane.”

Annoyed with his tone, I returned to sit in my warm car. Flannel guy then opens my rear door and puts two shopping bags on my back seat. Only then does he explain for the first time that Jane walks with a cane so can I walk her to her destination door upon arrival? I’m not a trained driver for the disabled. Out of courtesy, I merely replied, “I’ll see what I can do.” He contemptuously repeats back my response to me, “You’ll see what you can do?” with surprise and rolls his eyes as if I’m his flunky.

Unfortunately, I had not noticed during my dealing with untucked flannel shirt that the X timer had hit 5 minute cancellation option while the damn bags now were in my back seat until flannel shirt began escorting Jane from the building door to my car.

So Jane is an elderly woman with cane. I presume she’s the mother of flannel shirt but I didn’t ask.

So Jane recommends we take the local streets through Center City rather than the Expressway since traffic was light due to the holiday. I obliged her. I took 4th Street for a mile or two to her street, which required a simple right turn. I’m pretty sure I put on my turn signal. I presume she couldn’t hear it and must’ve been preoccupied with anticipation at barking out her forthcoming order to “TURN HERE!!”
LOL, OMG!

Made the routine right turn at normal speed! Sarcastically, I replied, “Thank you.” One more mile and then I pulled up in front of her building. Fortunately, there appeared to have been a doorman there who took her bags for her. I did open the car door for her as much to assure passing traffic wouldn’t take off my door. She got out on her own with the cane and then the doorman escorted her into their building.

I piled on by rating her 2 stars. Reasons given were wait time and attitude. No need for all that aggravation. I’ve dealt fine with similarly-situated disabled people. However, we don’t need to deal with any attitude from pax or their loved ones implying an entitlement to look down on us. The $8.00 fare included a surge but I’d sacrifice that to be treated more respectfully.


----------



## kcdrvr15

Couple weeks ago, got a ping on lyft, pax rating 1.0

I let it pass, should have got a screen shot of it.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Stray cat said:


> over the past two years .
> I told him I'm here for "Jane."
> I got out of my car and asked if she's "Jane?"
> "I'll see what I can do."
> So Jane is an elderly woman with cane.


You've been driving for 2 years and confirm a rider by stating their name?

A concerned son wants to ensure his invalid, elderly mother will be well taken of and you reassure him with an ambivalent, "I'll see what I can do."? He meant keep an eye out, not carry her! Jeeze!


----------



## Angler72

Soooooo.....a 4.5 is a low rating? I picked up a guy with 4.7, he was nice and courteous even though it took me a long time to get to him ( Made $10 on long distance pickup). didn't think a 4.5 would be that bad.


----------



## Nefirebufff

4.18 on uber & 3.9 on Lyft


----------



## Driver2448

Took a 4.76 today. I try to stay within the 4.7s as my lowest threshold and the guy tipped $3 on an $8 ride. Five stars from me.


----------



## JonC

I've honestly never noticed anybody's rating. 

The only time I've ever rated a passenger lower than a 5 was a group of drunk frat boys who thought lighting a cigarette in my car was a good idea, one of them barely managed to contain his vomit in the barf bag with his buddy's help and then passed out, another insisted on going through the Taco Bell drive thru after I told them it would take half an hour (it's the slowest Taco Bell in town anyway, it's worse after 3:00am) and after the other guy vomited, one of them was trying to make booty calls on the way, one of them pissed in a cup and dumped it in the drive through line, and then they barely managed to get out of the car at the end of the trip.

Yeah, that bunch got a 1.


----------



## Jonathan32836

Nest0817 said:


> Is there any way to know your own rating as a pax?


Open your Uber App and it will be in the top left corner under your profile picture


----------



## NYCFunDriver

How does someone with a 1.0 rating still have an account?


----------



## Ms. Collette

4.4 pax just requested a ride from the hospital. Pass.


----------



## PghBob

I saw a 3.2. I almost accepted out of curiosity


----------



## FXService

3.91 On Black Car from the airport. This was before the no thanks button. I had a negative physiological reaction for 15 seconds. Especially considering 90% of Black Car riders are chill as **** and rock pretty high ratings. This was not a risk I was taking. I had a 4.14 Select from the airport too. I was convinced to take it. My fellow driver friend was like, "that just means late at night they just get trashed and low rated. It's 10am now, they're not drunk." Arrive at terminal, palms sweating, mind filling with dread. Find pax. They look very unhappy. I pop trunk get out to load luggage. Guy just throws his bags into my vehicle almost hitting me. They slam again my backseats. I take a step back and the lady looks at me and says very loudly with a slur, "Can you ****ing believe these people throwing me off the plane because I'm drunk? I'm not drunk I only had 4 glasses of wine. only 4." Guy starts yelling at her to get in the car. I lock the doors. Nope, sorry you guys are getting a new Uber, I take his luggage out and throw it on the curb. **** that shit. If you're below a 4.6 you are not getting in my car. Every experience I've had with low 4s is consistently unpleasant.


----------



## uberman2950

As a new driver my rule of thumb for now is no pax below a 4.7 rating. I only have 18 rides so I can't chance it to pick up a lilcindy and have my rating hit rock bottom.


----------



## jays48

I have seen worst rating of 1 given to cab services


----------



## SpiKerr

4,11 10min away, a freaky guy with 2 buddies, those2 saved the day. I mean real freak look , silence, no word from him, only psycho look thru me.. I rate him 5... I want more ppl drive him


----------



## MHR

4.11 over the holidays. Previous low was 4.34.

4.11 was just a dude going to the airport. Kept waiting for a weapon to be pulled out of his backpack or a hand placed on my leg but nope, we just geeked out with a conversation about new tech devices. Even got a $10 tip.


----------



## Bpr2

3.25 didn’t pick up but drove by since she was down the street in the direction I was going. Turned out to be a huuuuge gal and she had a cig in her mouth with at least 6-8 shopping bags.


----------



## espizarro83

A one star passenger is NOT a one-time 1-star rated rider. 

1 ride 1 star (5+1)/2 = 3 stars
2 rides 1 star (5+1+1)/3 = 2.33

A 1 star rider is someone who has PROVEN to be a dangerous, or very risky rider.


----------



## bawbq

3.91. Not sure why I accepted as it wasn't the nicest of areas either. Turns out she was really nice and chatty. However, she did get me to wait outside her hotel while she went inside for 2 mins to get something, she never came back.


----------



## Raider82

2.33 and I accepted it, more out of curiosity (and surge).

One of the best passengers I’ve ever had. Polite, courteous and a long trip at a good rate.


----------



## Bozzy

*Uber* - 4.6 
*Lyft* - 4.3

Always skip pool/line requests regardless of rating
Always skip 5 star pax (unless surge is going or they requested select/premier)
X/Lyft pax I'll go as low as 4.75
Select/Premier pax I'll always pick up as long as it's 4+


----------



## Fishchris

I accidentally accepted one below a 4.... I think it was like 3.83 or something. Couple of pretty much ghetto ass guys, talking shit to each other pretty much the whole way... But were ok with me I guess. Best part was that they left a $20 phone charging battery pack, that I'm still using to this day 

Cool ! Thanks ! 5 stars for them  lol


----------



## Bpr2

Raider82 said:


> 2.33 and I accepted it, more out of curiosity (and surge).
> 
> One of the best passengers I've ever had. Polite, courteous and a long trip at a good rate.


I've had a couple of lower rated pax on long trips that were awesome. I believe that other drivers just rated low because of the distance. (Inconvenience to them)


----------



## freddieman

espizarro83 said:


> A one star passenger is NOT a one-time 1-star rated rider.
> 
> 1 ride 1 star (5+1)/2 = 3 stars
> 2 rides 1 star (5+1+1)/3 = 2.33
> 
> A 1 star rider is someone who has PROVEN to be a dangerous, or very risky rider.


I don't think that's the formula Lyft or uber uses.


----------



## Uber315

3.0


----------



## Ms. Collette

Was reading this thread and got a ping for a 4.7 pax at an Ethiopian restaurant 10 min away. It's 3:30 am. I don't pick up from bars, restaurants or other businesses that are closed. I wonder, "What could they be doing there at this hour? Not going to find out."


----------



## freddieman

Ms. Collette said:


> Was reading this thread and got a ping for a 4.7 pax at an Ethiopian restaurant 10 min away. It's 3:30 am. I don't pick up from bars, restaurants or other businesses that are closed. I wonder, "What could they be doing there at this hour? Not going to find out."


Could be workers who closed up shop?


----------



## Ms. Collette

Should've taken it. Accidentally accepted a ride to a hotel with the word Airport in the title. Guess where they were going and what kind of vehicle was parked outside!


----------



## Hippiedriver

And its a pool. I apologize to the driver who was desperate and took the fare.


----------



## freddieman

2.5 on lyft and 3.8 on uber. I wanted to pick them up out of curiosity. But then I thought better of my car.


----------



## WeDreams

4.11


----------



## htboston

3.8 requested a long 45+min ride.

felt bad for the middle eastern or african middle-aged man with limited english that had to do that


----------



## Adieu

espizarro83 said:


> A one star passenger is NOT a one-time 1-star rated rider.
> 
> 1 ride 1 star (5+1)/2 = 3 stars
> 2 rides 1 star (5+1+1)/3 = 2.33
> 
> A 1 star rider is someone who has PROVEN to be a dangerous, or very risky rider.


Nope. First ride provisional unrated "5*" (no decimal, 5* not 5.0*) gets overwritten... otherwise, earning a 1.0* rating would take 500 rides of consecutive 1* ratings

Btw... took a Lyft pax 1.0* Premier call... unruly but seemingly harmless minority kids wasted on a Tuesday afternoon... twerking in the streets as I rolled up (srsly)


----------



## Saltyoldman

SMOTY said:


> View attachment 74203
> I doubt any of you can beat this.....it's sad I always wondered why


Funny I use to live right there


----------



## Chesty0311

I picked up a 2.2 the other day in Davis. She was just really quiet. I gave her a 5 star because she didn't feel the need to be fake and talk to me about stupid shit lol


----------



## Jason Wilson

I just took a pax with a 4.14 rating. Friendly guy, he was a Mexican business owner and came to AZ for work. He didn't know that he had a rating. I politely told him his rating sucked haha. We had a great conversation and we both rated each other 5 . I saw his rating jump up to 4.24. I've noticed pax from Mexico have lower ratings . But all have been great pax and I've never had an issue with any of them. My biggest tip was from a 19 year old Mexican kid from Mexico, I took him to the border. $10 tip.


----------



## Julescase

I accepted a 3.7 rated pax, I actually cancelled it once I saw how low she was rated despite it being a 1.9 x surge. I probably should have gone through with it out of curiosity but I mean, at 3.7 she must have been annoying and I just didn't want to deal. It was surging nicely so I knew I could get a better pax at the same Surge.


----------



## jaystonepk

4.27 Uber IIRC. Can't remember if I actually got it, but someone posted a 1.0 on Lyft in my local forum. Come to think of it, I think I did get a 1.0 on Lyft once. Was a 15+ character Indian name. No PT, no PZ, I let it time out.


----------



## daviceras

At the beginning, 3.73... was a nice trip, with a $3 tip (maybe 10-15% of payment)... Still thinking about why that very low rating. Now, 4.5 is the lower i want in my car


----------



## Timh1955

CaliDriver21 said:


> This weekend, I got pinged to pick up a 4.27-rated pax. Yeah ... I let that one just time out.
> 
> What's the lowest pax rating you've seen?


I think 4.40 was my lowest. I won't pick up anyone with less than a 4.70 as they have likely been a problem in the past


----------



## 58756

I've seen 3.0 in Lyft though 3.0 are more common. I think Uber just phases them out or they get a new phone number to start back at 5 if they get 3 or below.


----------



## Syn

Yesterday afternoon I picked somebody with 4.3 rating on Lyft.
Guy gets into the car, I said "Hello, how are you today?", he didn't respond.
I asked him to confirm the address, he said "yeah". He didn't say anything during the entire ride - just kept looking out of window. Once we arrived (short 1.4 miles ride) I told him "Thank you, have a nice day". He walked out without saying anything.
Later I noticed that he gave me a $5 tip.

In my eyes he was a perfect pax - he was ready outside when I arrived, didn't talk and gave me a tip. I gave him 5 stars.


----------



## 58756

Syn said:


> Yesterday afternoon I picked somebody with 4.3 rating on Lyft.
> Guy gets into the car, I said "Hello, how are you today?", he didn't respond.
> I asked him to confirm the address, he said "yeah". He didn't say anything during the entire ride - just kept looking out of window. Once we arrived (short 1.4 miles ride) I told him "Thank you, have a nice day". He walked out without saying anything.
> Later I noticed that he gave me a $5 tip.
> 
> In my eyes he was a perfect pax - he was ready outside when I arrived, didn't talk and gave me a tip. I gave him 5 stars.


I've had similar experience with low rated person who gave me nice tip and didn't smell bad. I think what is happening here is that some of these people with very low ratings have been to New York or Chicago where the drivers are always pissed from traffic congestion and rush hours, and they just rate people bad all the time. I've had a Jewish lady who told me she was going to tip me, and she didn't even know her own rating was bad. She was a 4.4 Ratings don't have say for certain if someone is risk or not.


----------



## Highland Hauler

I'm still new at all this so these are my newby opinions with just over 200 rides in in my first 30 days. I haven't paid muchmind to passenger ratings. Picked up a 4.57 last night and he was drunk but that's the primary reason people get Ubers around here especially at night. He was muddled but i helped him work everything out and he was cooperative so i gave him a 5 star. I try to do people a solid any time i can. I figure i give everyone a good turn if i can so long as they aren't antagonistic or cause real problems. On 4-20 i had to give the dude that reaked of maryjane a 2 though and search my car and air it out afterward.


----------



## 58756

Highland Hauler said:


> I'm still new at all this so these are my newby opinions with just over 200 rides in in my first 30 days. I haven't paid muchmind to passenger ratings. Picked up a 4.57 last night and he was drunk but that's the primary reason people get Ubers around here especially at night. He was muddled but i helped him work everything out and he was cooperative so i gave him a 5 star. I try to do people a solid any time i can. I figure i give everyone a good turn if i can so long as they aren't antagonistic or cause real problems. On 4-20 i had to give the dude that reaked of maryjane a 2 though and search my car and air it out afterward.


Most drunks are nice, and don't smell bad. They are the reason we are here for to drive them, and not avoid them. Some new drivers have the assumption that drunks are to be avoided, but my drunks have always been great and tipped even $20 at one point.


----------



## Highland Hauler

Yes. South Carolina has a very significant drunk driving problem with DUI fatalities about twice the national per capita rate. In addition to the money i make i get some satisfaction knowing I'm helping keep these people from crashing and destroying themselves and others.


----------



## Ebo

so theres always one anal passenger that doesnt like your driving! the rider feedback is a joke! you cant please all the people all the time!


----------



## Highland Hauler

My star rating is currently 4.93. Can't please everyone. I find it strange that only about 2/3 of pax actually rate me. I don't seem to have the option. I must rate them immediately when their ride is over evidently. I wish i had time to think it over like they evidently do.


----------



## Mista T

I had a 4.13 the other day.


----------



## NashHye

3.0 on Lyft. 4.0 on Uber
[


----------



## KD_LA

4.20 is the lowest that I recall, and I specifically was curious to see why she was rated that low. She seemed to be a good person but with very poor English, I'm sure some of the low ratings she received may have been for that.


----------



## NGOwner

3.63 on Uber.

Airport Rematch. The only reason I took it: I didn't know if I let it time out, No Thanks-ed it or canceled it (after accepting) whether I'd still be in the Rematch queue.

Nice lady. Commented to her on her rating. She was shocked. Hadn't taken many Ubers. Wanted to tip in app, but the app said that the payment method didn't permit tipping (saw it on her phone).

Whatevs.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Cary Grant

I've seen exactly one 1-star rated pax. Because I was curious, I accepted the request, and asked him how many trips he had taken on Uber. He and his girlfriend said that I was their second trip. They were polite and pleasant, so I got him up to a 2.5. 

In my market I routinely see VIPs with ratings below 4.6. It's not unusual to see 4.1, 4.2, 4.3, Etc.

I've picked up a lot of them, and some turned out to be pleasant, and even tipped. And some of them clearly have earned their pathetic rating.

I've also picked up pax with 4.8 and 4.9+ ratings who behaved like barnyard beasts.


----------



## Highland Hauler

Yeah it's only a very basic guideline of what to expect. There are also some really mean drivers out there who hand out 1's like breath mints. If i ever have to hand out a 1 the police will probably be involved.


----------



## Krit

I don't usually read their ratings before I accept . I accept them all. I guess I should. Once in a while I'll glance at it. It's pretty slow where I work at times. If I was super choosy I'd probably be wasting my time sadly. I bet it's nice to work in areas where you can be picky.



Highland Hauler said:


> Yeah it's only a very basic guideline of what to expect. There are also some really mean drivers out there who hand out 1's like breath mints. If i ever have to hand out a 1 the police will probably be involved.


Didn't I read somewhere you were in SC?


----------



## Highland Hauler

Yes i do live and operate in SC.


----------



## Krit

Highland Hauler said:


> Yes i do live and operate in SC.


Was just wondering. Me too. Nice to see folks in the same state.


----------



## Highland Hauler

Not to get too specific but I'm based out of the Greenville market.


----------



## Cdub2k

I have 14 lifetime trips as a passenger on Uber. After doing the calculations along the way I can tell that I received 13 5 stars and One 2 Star rating. That's a 4.79 rating (rounded up). The guy who gave me the bad rating did so in anticipation of me giving him a bad rating. I called him to warn him that the GPS would make him go to the back gate of my apartments where you cannot enter. He rudely hung up on me saying he'd figure it out when he gets there and ignored my advice. So 8 minutes later he gets there at the back gate and then he calls me. I explained that he needed to go back on the main road because the main apartment entrance is off of that road. And I told him I was standing outside the main entrance by the security booth. A few minutes later he calls me from the Winn Dixie grocery store which is around the corner from my apartments. I tell him I'm not walking to Winn Dixie my apartment complex is around the corner. He finally figures it out and gets to me. I actually wasn't going to hold it against him. I tried to explain to him how confusing it could be over there and that's why I tried to call and warn him. This guy was in a bad mood *as if I was to blame for his terrible direction skills.* I tried to make small talk but he was a grumpy as mothr fker. I rated him poorly.

So just know that there are some unfair drivers out there rating PAX's poorly just out of spite. I take people's ratings with a grain of salt. That driver is a 4.88 rated driver now which is the same as my driver rating. I never treated a PAX the way he treated me.


----------



## Highland Hauler

Yes That's what I'm talking about. There are a few really miserable drivers and pax out there who can throw somebody's entire rating off for no good reason.

I've given out a few 3's when pax were loudly rudely arguing and/or partying together in my vehicle. The only 2 i gave out was for a very unkempt seedy individual who made my entire vehicle reak of maryjane. When i have to do a 1 it will be due to a crisis.


----------



## bawbq

I saw a 3* a couple of days ago, didn't accept it. I'm not sure if a new customer's initial 5* counts towards their rating after 1 ride? Potentially they took 1 ride and got 1*. I also cancelled a 2.3 surge recently on a 4.27, probably should have taken it but had a bad feeling about it.


----------



## randomdriver824

Cdub2k said:


> I have 14 lifetime trips as a passenger on Uber. After doing the calculations along the way I can tell that I received 13 5 stars and One 2 Star rating. That's a 4.79 rating (rounded up). The guy who gave me the bad rating did so in anticipation of me giving him a bad rating. I called him to warn him that the GPS would make him go to the back gate of my apartments where you cannot enter. He rudely hung up on me saying he'd figure it out when he gets there and ignored my advice. So 8 minutes later he gets there at the back gate and then he calls me. I explained that he needed to go back on the main road because the main apartment entrance is off of that road. And I told him I was standing outside the main entrance by the security booth. A few minutes later he calls me from the Winn Dixie grocery store which is around the corner from my apartments. I tell him I'm not walking to Winn Dixie my apartment complex is around the corner. He finally figures it out and gets to me. I actually wasn't going to hold it against him. I tried to explain to him how confusing it could be over there and that's why I tried to call and warn him. This guy was in a bad mood *as if I was to blame for his terrible direction skills.* I tried to make small talk but he was a grumpy as mothr fker. I rated him poorly.
> 
> So just know that there are some unfair drivers out there rating PAX's poorly just out of spite. I take people's ratings with a grain of salt. That driver is a 4.88 rated driver now which is the same as my driver rating. I never treated a PAX the way he treated me.


In rides where the pax actually wants to talk, at least 5% of the time is because they are complaining about how this is their 2nd (or 3rd+) request, because either the previous driver couldn't find them or was 10 mins away 15 mins ago. when i get there, they are usually toes to curb, at the pin location they selected - *very* easy to spot

i assume that their drivers are trying to earn a quick cancellation fee, but at least in sf/peninsula/south bay, you'll make way more actually driving. or the drivers might just be that bad at driving/following navigation, in which case, i don't know what to say


----------



## Highland Hauler

randomdriver824 said:


> when i get there, they are usually toes to curb, at the pin location they selected - *very* easy to spot


Boy i wish that were true here.


----------



## Aerodrifting

3.67, A nice Asian couple who tipped me $11 on an airport ride (Just so you know, It's pretty rare for Asians to tip). At first I was like "no thanks" then I realized they must have only taken 3 rides and one of the drivers rated them 1* which ended up with a 3.67 average, I took the chance and it turned out I was right. They told me they ordered a ride for a friend midnight and some d-bag Russian driver won't let his friend off the car without a tip, Then after the drop off that **** continued the ride without ending it and charged them $80 on the card. That sounds like someone I know on the LA forum.


----------



## Falafelhead

I recently had a 3.9 I wondered why then it was a guy with 2 little dogs, very short ride. I guess a dog walker. He held both dogs up to his chest the whole 5 minutes of the ride. I didn't say a word he gave me 10$ tip 5 star and a badge


----------

